# How much did you spend on flashlight for 2009?



## dealgrabber2002 (Nov 4, 2009)

I think if memories serves me right, Crenshaw did this last year.

How much did you spend this year on flashlight(s) and related accessories? You can include your pending purchases.

Let me see...

2 itp EOS (2 x $23 = 46)
1 LOD (45)
1 EZAA (40)
1 D10 (40)
1 EagleTac P100a ~$27.00 ( it was from the firesale by 4sevens)
1 RC-C6 (shiningbeam) ~25
1 RC-N3 (shiningbeam) ~25
2 Quark MiNi AA ~70
-----------------------------
Total: $318

Not bad for entire year.


----------



## NonSenCe (Nov 4, 2009)

lmini2 warm tint
lmini2 warm tint + turbo head
_edit: lmini warm tint MC-E_
_edit: MG rx-1 warm tint mc-e_

solarforce L2 with 5mode dropin r2
solarforce L2 with warm tint 1mode dropin
(+solarforce L2mini body)
(+solarforce l2 18650 extension.)
(+3 mode drop in)
_edit: solarforce L2mini (havent arrived..maybe dx skrewed me with this.. already 7 weeks)_

dereelight c2h warm tint.
shiningbeam x2t

jetbeam pro1
nitecore d10 r2

itp c8t (+c7 body)
eagletac p100a2 warm tint
romisen n3

quark aa tact warmtint 
quark aa reg head warm tint +2cr123body+ tact tail.
quark TI aa regular head

tanko 007 ezAA copy/clone/fake
dx led lenser 1AA copy/clone/fake

itp eos 3mode AAA ss
itp natural 3mode AAA eos
fenix eo1 AAA

lummi raw warm tint

maglite 2d + terralux dropin
alpkit gamma headlamp. 

_****new edit after xmas: nitecore ex10 r2_
_***itp eos a3 natural_
_**itp eos a3 black (both of these itp are still on their way)_

20 fauxtons

presents/giveaways to others so far: 
husqwarna 1w
romisen n3
itp eos SS
itp black 
and bunch of those fauxtons 20-30pcs

Stolen from me!
romisen g2 upgraded
zebralight h501
solarforce L2 with Mce dropin

_EDIT: did some rough counting.. 1300 or so in flashlights alone.. plus the stuff below.. is it too soon to make a new years resolution? next year: less! ..well.. atleast lesser amount of them! hahah. i hope to survive next year with average of one flashlight a month or less. (1 aaa. 1-3 aa. 1 cr123. 2 sst50 or something similar. 1-3 custom jobs. +couple that tickle my nerve. )_

other stuff: 
2 li-ion chargers
2 nimh chargers

18650 batteries 6-8. 
rcr123 6
14500 6-7pcs
nimh AA +30pcs
nimh AAA 8pcs

primary AA lithiums 20
AAA lithiums 6
cr123 20pcs

alkaline AA and AAA couple dozen. 


***
hmm i think thats most. i will add the prices some day later and edit if i forgot some.. 

not bad for one year... YIKES! :green: :mecry:


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Nov 4, 2009)

holy molly, can anyone say all that in one breath?! lol


----------



## Dioni (Nov 4, 2009)

here we go [glad paypal to have historic]:

*April*
Surefire 9P $86
2x AW17670 and others batteries $41

*August*
FM 3x17670 battery holder to M6 $50
FM Socket bi-pin M series $56
Costco HID 35w $150
WA bulbs $40

*September*
Surefire E1e $52
Surefire G2 $36

*October*
Eagletac fire sale $150
Nitecore D20 $40
Mdocod 2x18650 battery adapter to M6 $23
Surefire M6 $290
_________________________

*TOTAL:* U$ 984.00

ouch... my walet.


----------



## Entrope (Nov 4, 2009)

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Nov 4, 2009)

Entrope said:


> I haven't a clue how much I spent this year, but it's a lot!
> 
> I had actually sold my entire SureFire collection some time last year (only retaining my Inova lights)... so every single SureFire I currently own has actually been purchased this year (and as a matter of fact, all of them within the last four months alone with the exception of my Inova InForce-Wh which was purchased during the earlier portion of the year).
> 
> ...



I am afraid to do the math....you..you do it!


----------



## notrefined (Nov 4, 2009)

nada....being broke sure simplifies the decision making process


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 4, 2009)

I didn't hit 3 grand................




I did spend enough to make me feel ill thinking about it.


----------



## f22shift (Nov 4, 2009)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I think if memories serves me right, Crenshaw did this last year.
> 
> How much did you spend this year on flashlight(s) and related accessories? You can include your pending purchases.
> 
> ...


 
how do you like the rc-c6?


----------



## knightrider (Nov 4, 2009)

Bought only 2 lights this year. My addiction is under much better control then other years that's for sure!

E2L and E1L. 2 of the best lights I've ever owned.

Total - $278
(but the year isn't quite over is it...)


----------



## Owen (Nov 4, 2009)

Hopefully about $0. Sold most of the old stuff to pay for all the new stuff. 
Spent less than $100 on the one knife I bought, too. I don't know how much I've spent in a year here before(plenty), but know I averaged over $300/month my first year on Bladeforums. 
Getting all practical in my old age. 'Course it might have something to do with making about 12 grand less this year than the last few


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Nov 5, 2009)

f22shift said:


> how do you like the rc-c6?



It's great especially when having the extension tube. Can flood the whole room and throws very well. I think it out throw my P100a2. But when using flood, there is not much different from low and high. But when using tight focus, there is a big different from low and high.


----------



## Moka (Nov 5, 2009)

As a student with only a part time job... Too much


----------



## jhc37013 (Nov 5, 2009)

Not including retail store and just online purchases somewhere around $2,500. Oh and thanks for asking so I had to look at my accounts from my dealers, oh boy.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't even want to know... :shakehead


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 5, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I don't even want to know... :shakehead


 




+1...I'm with ya there...

Although selling off my Surefire collection did help justify a lot of the other lights I bought....I think of it as "Trading up"

I'd say my collection is 1/10th the size (or less) what it was this summer.:duh2:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 5, 2009)

I know what you mean!

I recently sold a few lights... all of the proceeds went into new lights or accessories :laughing: 

I don't regret any of it though!
That is the important factor!


----------



## loszabo (Nov 5, 2009)

Simply too much! Let's see:

Lens Light + SF LX2 + used SF L5 + used SF KL5 + used SF KL3 + SF P60L = lovecpf

I also bought and swapped a NiteCore and a 4Seven with several accessories.


I hope the same question will not pop-up on my favorite watch forum as well.


----------



## compasillo (Nov 5, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I don't even want to know... :shakehead




+1

Better not thinking about


----------



## jdb (Nov 5, 2009)

too much, alas !...........:devil::sweat:


----------



## SUREFIRED (Nov 5, 2009)

umm... 
C2 ~ $105
Malkoff M60 ~$60
FM34 ~$10
New E2DL optic from Milky ~$10
MultiMode MiniMag ~$10
Browning Flashlight Holster for EDC-ing my C2

Thats all... Surprisingly. Im saving money for the worlds largest gun show in Tulsa next week


----------



## Cataract (Nov 5, 2009)

Can't remember exact pricing, but since I bought some in double for my cousin, well over 600$ : (in purchase order from april to september)
TK11 R2
PD30
H501
TK40
HP10
Quark AA neutral + AA^2 tube
TK20
Quark AA neutral tactical

... enough to put everything I had before in a locker (or give it away)except my L2D, L0D and E0


----------



## ejot (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I entered May of this year owning only a Maglite and not knowing about this place. So I had some catching up to do. Okay I'll answer the question.... let's see here, carry the one....


$3635 lights only
batteries, chargers, parts and accessories extra. 





oh. my. goodness.  

it fun though, ain't it?


----------



## Legend (Nov 6, 2009)

Fenix E01: $15
EagleTac P100C2: $43

I spent a modest $58 on lights this year.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Nov 6, 2009)

I have spent the least amount on flashlights since 2001 

2002 I started buying Luxeon sandwiches for minimags so that was $185, in the years since then...don't want to talk about it. I have all the lights I need in red/UV, love my D10 EDC so I was waiting for a big improvement in LED output and beam quality. 

Feb 2009 Two Fenix L2D Q5's but one was a gift $55

Oct 2009 4sevens AA^2 Turbo $69

Just on lights $124

Light related gear 2 Fenix light mounts for bicycles $28
 4 pack of Eneloop AA NiMH batteries $12

Grand total for everything (except the gift) $164 

2010 will be a bit different though, the mighty XP-G is out so with modding a Dinotte bike light, replacing some 1AA bike lights things are looking up. 

Luckily, my birthday is in February


----------



## Flying Turtle (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm thinking it's just three lights, LF2XT, EZAA, and two Maratacs, this year. Somewhere under $200.

Geoff


----------



## carrot (Nov 6, 2009)

Not including sales and trades and batteries I spent $380 this year. All of the new lights I received were customs.


----------



## Barbarian (Nov 6, 2009)

I got back into the game big time starting in late July and blew a lot of money. I don't want to add it up as I might get sick. I need to thin the herd fairly soon as I think I own over 50 lights now.

Here is the scorecard for 2009
2 SF E1B
2 Ra Clickys
1 Ti Ra Clicky
4 Malkoff Drop-Ins
2 SF 6P
2 McClickie Paks (single cell)
1 McClickie C Pak
1 TLS conversion head
1 VME head
1 McGizmo Al PD
1 120P
1 120E
1 RRT-2
1 EDC-P7
3 LD01-SS ... 2 of these will be Christmas gifts

I also bought
5 Ti bezels from RPM (I'm going to order more soon)
3 SS bezels from Manny
1 Ti bezel from Russ

I think that is it but I'm not sure. 

The year isn't over yet.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 6, 2009)

SunForce 25MCP HID spotlight
Professional's Favorite 20 Million Plus candlepower spotlight
Stanley HID spotlight
Stanley LED spotlight
Stanley 2M Series Incandescent spotlight
Stanley 1M Series Incandescent spotlight
Brinkmann Q-Beam Max Million III rechargeable spot/flood light
X-Venture 1MCP spotlight
Power Pro Craft 4MCP spotlight
A new 3xAAA LED Lenser at Home Depot advertising around 90 lumens
Cyclops Thor X Sirius LED rechargeable spotlight
Brinkmann 8xAA Dual Krypton Lantern
Coleman 2D 50 lumen "Home use" LED flashlight
Duacell Daylite Tough 4XAA LED flashlight
Maglite 3D Rebel
A new Brinkmann Q-Beam Max Million III 12V plug-in spot/flood light
Black&Decker V2 Million Power Series Incan
Dorcy 4C K2 Luxeon LED spotlight
SureFire 6PL LED

And possibly a few other lights.

Over $600 in total...


----------



## Glock45acp (Nov 7, 2009)

ITP A3 EOS $18
Eagletac M2XC4 $152
Eagletac P10C2 $41
Quark Ti 123-2 Tactical $100
2 18650's and charger $50

2009 Total: $361

Of course with all the new lights coming out this month, that could easily double by years end!


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hmm........

McGizmo LunaSol27
McGizmo LunaSol20
McGizmo Ti-PD-S
Surefire A2 ($0 since its a straight trade)

lemme guess... $1600-1700


----------



## corvettesR1 (Nov 7, 2009)

A bit over $1000.00 im sure .


----------



## Morelite (Nov 7, 2009)

Ti Spy007 $1,059
Ti Quark AA $90
Ti Mini Chirema $425
WE Pilot Whale $270
Ti Arc AAA $145
Ti Shappire $145
Aleph 19 w/ 365nm UV $200
Olight Ti Infinitum $150
Ti SST-50 EDC $330
Legion II (paid for but not received yet) $200

Ok, thats enough, I'm sick now


----------



## rje58 (Nov 7, 2009)

total = $265, not including batteries


----------



## neal71 (Nov 7, 2009)

More than I should have since I am a college student with no job, but I still wish my collection was even a 10th as good as what some of you all bought just this year. It would be nice to have a large disposable income for lights, guns, knives, and bikes.


----------



## jamie.91 (Nov 7, 2009)

oh no do i have to think about it!lovecpf
MXDL 3W X3 - £4
Romisen RC-N3 Cree - £11
EastwardYJ YJ-XGR2 - £19
Fenix LD01 Stainless Steel - £27
maglite 2D £8 on ebay (bargain)
Solarforce L2m - £14.50
Cree MC-E LED Drop-in - £14 Not here yet
Lumapower LM31 - £18 gift for dad!Quark MiNi 123 - £23.50 not released yet

not included extras such as grease, drivers, batterys+chargers*

147 British pounds = 244.0347 U.S. dollars*

not a penny compared to some people on here lmao:nana:

but as stated before me the year is not done with yet!

jamie


----------



## FrogmanM (Nov 7, 2009)

Um,

LED Zeppelin MZXR-7 $800(ish)
MillerMods AAA Cree $150
Ti Quark AAt $90
RPM M6/PD Ti Bezels $130
Swapped LS20 head for PD-S head: $30
McGizmo Sapphire Mule $165
Future purchases before Years end:

Family Xmas Torches: $250(ish)
3 Nitecore EZAA
47 Quark AAt Turbo

And my Birthday is later this month... *Polarion HID* maybe...? :green:

-Mayo


----------



## TKC (Nov 7, 2009)

*I spent $1,470 on flashlights this year.*


----------



## 276 (Nov 7, 2009)

I really don't want to know. If i had to guess it be around between 1500-2000.


----------



## compasillo (Nov 8, 2009)

Uhmmm, Nov & Dec gonna be a craze for my wallet so I'll wait till next Jan to say. Up to date a few thousands, for sure


----------



## Boss Hogg (Nov 8, 2009)

I just started this flashlight craze last month, but from the looks of it this is one of those things that can never be quenched. I decided to start from the smaller end lights and work my way up.

iTP EOS A3
Streamlight stylus pro
Fenix LD01, LD10
Quark AA NW tactical
Nitecore D10

Looking towards adding some AA x 2 lights before the year ends


----------



## tolkaze (Nov 8, 2009)

Ahhh, reading some of these responses makes me feel better...

living in Australia, the biggest expense so far has been the conversion rate and postage... but I would have to say somewhere between $300 and $400... or more...

Let me see...

MD2 + M60
P4 Dropin (Mag)
T20C2
New 4D mag host
TLE300M
M2C4
LL (Coast) P7

A bunch of DX hosts for playing with and some dropins.
keychain lights
Batteries
Chargers
etc

So yeah, not a good start to a collection, but not terrible either... most things have a use


----------



## ypsifly (Nov 8, 2009)

Almost two grand.

Next year might be less as my practical needs have been met by over a dozen SFs, a few Fenix and Streamlights as well as a couple other lights...but flashaholism will drive a man to spend.

I don't have any three cell SFs...I have yet to buy something in titanium...a Zebralight would make night fishing so much better...rechargeables look interesting, I don't have any 18650 setups....I want a Malkoff MCE....who am I kidding. 2010 might be more expensive.


----------



## Jason_Tx (Nov 9, 2009)

Well, having only joined in August -- and just learning about lights, I've managed to spend abit 

little over $700 ---


----------



## tolkaze (Nov 9, 2009)

Jason_Tx said:


> Well, having only joined in August -- and just learning about lights, I've managed to spend abit
> 
> little over $700 ---




Yup, I joined in August too, the advice given to me was something along the lines of you're gonna be broke pretty soon. 

I figure I have the rest of my life to love light, and once I have 7 different lights with the same emitter (that all output about the same) then thats enough... I can wait to get my next light... but then i have another one, and another, and another...


----------



## strinq (Nov 9, 2009)

Not much compared to most of u guys here but still too much considering that i'm still a broke student with bills to pay...


----------



## RobertM (Nov 9, 2009)

By my estimates, around $900-1000, but a few lights have since been sold. This figure is strictly lights BTW, no accessories, lamps, drop-ins, batteries, etc., which could be significant since just my KT1 cost as much as some lights.

...and as other have stated, the year isn't over yet!! :devil:

-Robert


----------



## fisk-king (Nov 9, 2009)

hmm

Modamag Drake AlTin ~$300?
Sundrop XP bead blasted $400
20 fauxton from countycom/battery junction $20

Quark 2aa Neut. Tact $60?
Quark 1aa body $20
Quark Ti 123-2 $100
preorder quark mini $35

fenix pd30 -$60

close to a grand

now don't get me started on knives those darn Busses..No Regrets

edit: oh yeah  theres more

2 mightylites from countycomm ~$20 a piece
2 milky candles $60 a piece


----------



## Narcosynthesis (Nov 9, 2009)

Fenix LD01 - £35
Keyring button cell light - £6

The Fenix is in my pocket, the button cell light is in my first aid kit.

I am not sure if my lack of light buying abilities is a good thing or a bad thing...?


----------



## xcel730 (Nov 9, 2009)

Over $2,000 :green:


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Nov 18, 2009)

Damnit, too weak. Purchased 2 Quark MiNi AA... Another ~$70.


----------



## musicamaker13 (Nov 20, 2009)

Dioni said:


> here we go [glad paypal to have historic]:
> 
> *April*
> Surefire 9P $86
> ...



Wow, you bought all your rechargable 1185 M6 gear months BEFORE you got a M6? Impresive flashaholicism there  Either that, or you already had a M6 and you got an additional one... Anyways, congrats!


----------



## Justintoxicated (Nov 20, 2009)

O-light xmas set x4 = 308
2 - set gifted
2 M20 - sold for $126 +$8 shipping
1 of the remaining ti AAA's to be gifted


Making the one I got to keep for myself about $20 after shipping.
Quark Mini - $36

So about $56 on lights for myself this year. Wow better than I thought. but what aboujt other stuff?

I spent $86 for a tiglow for myself, and $97 in clear kerkava nite glow rings for gifts.

about 
bringing the total to $142 for myself

$154 for gift Light
+ $97 glow rings

*Total gifted * $251

*Total Self *: $142


----------



## JohnR66 (Nov 20, 2009)

Ya know the year ain't over yet:naughty:

I bought A Quark AA^2 Tactical $56
Maratac Extreme AAA $30
Two XR-E River Rock headlamps $16 (Target closeout)
Four (?) Energizer key chain lights $12
Cheapo multiLED $2
SOLD 2-1/2 year old Fenix L2D CE $30 (subtracted)

Spent only $45 on lights this year

Funny thing is, I spent more on LEDS this year!
Several eBay purchases $90
140 Nichia GS 5mm LEDs $89
Cree XP-E Q5s $18
Radio Shack and others $30

$227 spent on LEDs 
Probably will get some XP-Gs soon.
I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a LED today...


----------



## guardpost3 (Nov 20, 2009)

not sure I really want to add this up but here it goes...

Nitecore D10R2 $63
Nitecore NEX R2 $92
Malkoff dropin for 3D [email protected] $55
Jetbeam M1X $145
4Sevens Ti 123² $104
4Sevens Ti Preon1 $55
+Ti Clicky $15
+2AAA black body $9
Nailbender XPG dropin $35
Nailbender Neutral white XPE dropin $30
Solarforce L2p $37

Total = $640

Batteries
2x AW 18650-26 $30
2x AW 18500 $20
2x AW 14500 $18
4x AW 16340 $24

Total = $92

Grand total = $732

wow, hope my wife doesnt see this


----------



## post tenebras (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh, no. I just added it up.

2009 over $1200, not including batteries & accessories.

My spending on flashlights (i.e Maglites) for the previous 5 years was about $25, total.


----------



## TaschenlampeMann (Nov 20, 2009)

Just added it up $532.02 for 5 new lights and a variety of batteries, and parts for mods. Worth every penny!


----------



## arcel1t (Nov 24, 2009)

It was going really great only 950$
Then 4seven release'd to many cool lights and in a week 800$ was spent at 4sevens.com.
Putting the total for this year at 1950$ 
But hey it coud have been worse.
Dammit checked my order history at batteryjunction + 200$ in dropins and other maglite accessories


----------



## The Voice of Reason (Nov 27, 2009)

Just over two grand on lights and just over a grand on three knives... :naughty:

Here's to another big year next year: I still want a Polarion and a couple of McGizmos, and a Spy Tri-V and a couple of Surefires and.... 

If the wife saw this post she'd either die or kill me! Either way... oo:


----------



## Launch Mini (Nov 27, 2009)

Spy007 x2 Bright & Warm, gotta mix up the beams
Surefire E1B
Raw SS
Raw NS x2 for wife & daughter
Wee NS x2 for wife & daughter
Fenix E10 x 2 gifts
Zebra 30 for wife to read in bed, so I can sleep.

Year is not over yet


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Nov 29, 2009)

Launch Mini said:


> Raw NS x2 for wife & daughter
> Wee NS x2 for wife & daughter



You sure those are for your wife and daughter?:nana:


----------



## LethalWeapon (Nov 29, 2009)

Probably a little over $200, not much in comparison to some people on here 

Fenix TK10 - $99au
Surefire E2E HA-BK - $96us


I might try and start expanding my collection even more over next year :naughty:


----------



## MWClint (Nov 30, 2009)

Spy 007
Metric Ton of Peak Brass
McGizmo Ti-PD-S-27
McGizmo Ti Sapphire
Peak FR1000A
Peak Night Patrol
Chimera Mini Ti
Gatlight Ti
Peak Ti Caribbean
Peak Eigers
Rainbow Ti La Petite Killer
Atwood Splash Ti Killer
Pair of L0-Ti, ld01, e01
Ti Ex10
Pair of EX10, D20
several 6D Mags, 3D's, 1D, minis, solitaires
~50 high cri seouls, P7's, MC-E's, K2's..etc
tons of McR reflectors, drivers, lenses
tons of AW batts, accupower D's, eneloops, duraloops


----------



## DaveTheDude (Nov 30, 2009)

I'll spare you a recitation of the lights, bodies, drop-in upgrades, batteries, rechargers, and holsters I purchased through 12.01.2009. The total is $1,129 (excluding tax and shipping). 

This amount is disturbing evidence of my obscession, and raises the logical question...

When confronted with the irrefutable evidence of how much we collectively spend on portable illimination tools (and at the price points many of these lights sell for, these are definitely tools), it seems like starting a support group for our condition might be a sensible thing to do. "Hi, I'm Dave...I'm a flashaholic..." or something similar. But not untill after the New Year's holiday...I still want to take advantae of the seasonal discounts...


----------



## crizyal (Dec 1, 2009)

I simply should not answer this question on the grounds that it may incriminate me.:mecry:

Ok I think it is somewhere around $1000, I refuse to itemize it. :shakehead


----------



## Lord Bear (Dec 1, 2009)

ARE YOU ALL NUTSO! THIS WHOLE THREAD SHOULD'VE BEEN BY PM ONLY! (Speaking offstage "There goes a whole buncha good guys. If they had only kept their big mouths shut......")  Cold busted.


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Dec 1, 2009)

18$ on a c-8
23$ on a UF u4
23$ on on some q5 emitters and drivers
20$ for batteries and a charger

Could be worse, could be better


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 1, 2009)

Man, I never eally thought about it, but once I do start thinking about it, I realize why I should have more money... Alot more money.... 

I wish I could quit, but I cant. None of us can, were screwed. :shakehead

Is flashaholism just like gambling, drinking, etc? oo:


----------



## arcel1t (Dec 2, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Man, I never eally thought about it, but once I do start thinking about it, I realize why I should have more money... Alot more money....
> 
> I wish I could quit, but I cant. None of us can, were screwed. :shakehead
> 
> Is flashaholism just like gambling, drinking, etc? oo:


 
Nope when gambling and drinking you only loose money without anything in return. 
We are left with all this cool shiney gadgets :twothumbs


----------



## Erasmus (Dec 2, 2009)

Living on a very tight budget this year, I didn't have any money to buy flashlights or LEDs. It hurts when you see so many nice things coming up like XP-G, SST-50, 4sevens,...

Ah well, at least it makes the selection process as easy as it can get


----------



## heater (Dec 2, 2009)

You truly have an addiction!


----------



## Armadew (Dec 2, 2009)

Surefire Z68 Tailcap $40
Surefire E1E x 2 (lost the first one) $160
Surefire E2D led $145
Surefire E1B $135
Jetbeam RRT-0 $90

Total: $570

Sheesh that was fast.


----------



## Cataract (Dec 2, 2009)

Zebralight H50
TK11 R2
PD30 .. then I said "this should cover my needs for the year" (seems like years ago now)
TK40 ... then I sais "ok, NOW it covers my needs"
Quark AA neutral + aa^2 body
TK20
Quark AA neutral tactical .... Then I said "allright, I'm covered good now"

AND JUST TODAY:
Quark Prism + filters (and battery charger + 60$ worth of batteries)
4 Sevens RGB, and already planning to buy a second one if it's anything I think it is... the year isn't over yet... but my budget was before it started...


----------



## TheInvader (Dec 2, 2009)

As of today (became a Flashaholic in June 2009, so my wallet is still recovering)
Fenix LD01 : $45
Mini Mag AA : $10 
Mag Soli: $8 
Mag 3D LED: $40
Stanley HID 3000 spotlight : $85
and another one on sale for $16
Nite Ize Dropin for Mag D: $11

Hotwire Mods (haven't recieved yet in mail)
FM BiFocal reflector : $20
Glass lens: $2
Kiu high temp G4/5/6.35Y socket: $15
Welch Allyn 1185 bi pin bulbs: $12
Osram 64458 bi pin bulbs: $9
Hikari JC5043 bi pin bulbs: $1

Total: $288


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 3, 2009)

EZAAw
EZAA Q5 (on clearance)
~$100


----------



## Max Brightness (Dec 3, 2009)

I think this covers my purchases for this year. 

HDS/Ra Twisty 85-Tr and 1x19670 tube
HDS/Ra EDC Executive - EDC 120E
Jetbeam Raptor RRT-1
Liteflux LF2XT in black
Novatac 85T plus 120P tailcap
Nitecore EZAA w/warm tint
Olight M30 Triton
Filzer UFO Light
LRI Photon Rex
Maglite LED 2AA
Maglite LED 2D

Other stuff includes Batteries, chargers, misc. and I expect to find a Jetbeam Raptor RRT-0 under the tree later this month.


----------



## Zeruel (Dec 3, 2009)

My tabulation for total spending on flashlights alone as of now is $7,256.03. Excluding batteries.

My consolation is that:
a) I sell off the ones I don't use
b) Imagining that probably Ti collectors would incur higher spending than me
c) So that you can show your wife this crazy fellow and you'd be allowed to spend more from hence forth. (Hi Mrs! :wave


----------



## tnrussell50 (Dec 5, 2009)

$83 US for Streamlight Stinger Poly C4 LED

$202 US for a Legion II that I never recieved.

So, I guess my Streamlight cost me $ 285.00, no chargers.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 5, 2009)

tnrussell50 said:


> $202 US for a Legion II that I never recieved.
> 
> So, I guess my Streamlight cost me $ 285.00, no chargers.



WTH?!


----------



## ktnguyen (Dec 5, 2009)

Streamlight 4AA - $23 
Fenix L2T V2.0 - $30
Fenix L2D - $33
Energizer 1AA Cree - $13
Inova X2 (2AA) - $30
Coleman Max 2AA - $27 (Walmart)
2 Duracell CEF23 chargers - $20 (Target)
12 Kodax precharged AA - $24 (Fry)
8 Rayovac precharged AA - $10 (Amazon)

Total $210
The Coleman Max light, chargers, and batteries were bought new, the other lights bought used right here on CPF but in very good condition. Overall I am happy with my lights collection, and many trades on CPF.


----------



## Launch Mini (Dec 5, 2009)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> You sure those are for your wife and daughter?:nana:



slight change in plans. One of the Raw will head off to buddy for a Xmas present

Wees are for their keychains. They will have to fight for the Raw to use at the cabin. There might be another Ti in the works, so my SS might go to one of them.


----------



## parnell (Dec 5, 2009)

DX DIY with all parts $50
2 Eveready retro lights + parts = $35
1 Rayovac Sportsman + parts = $55
Solarforce L2 = $25
Solarforce L2/L2m(ebay) = $30
DX MC-E Drop-In = $24
Romisen RC-A4II = $24
Seraph 9 + turbo head = $60
Maxpedition Holster = $20
Li-Ion Batteries = $40
Random Parts = $30
JetBeam RRT-0 $87
Used Multimeter = $25
----------------------------------------------
Total = $400

Ouch....seems like a lot for small items since July. Really puts it perspective how addicting light is.


----------



## leukos (Dec 6, 2009)

"Twenty bucks." That's what I always tell my wife and non-flashaholic friends when they ask. :devil:


----------



## cfromc (Dec 6, 2009)

Over $500 just off the top of my head:
4 3D Mag
3 2D Mag
3 2AA Minimag LED
1 Ra Twisty 100
1 SF 9Z
1 SF U2
2 Headlights
1 Black&Decker tripod light
several cheap keychain and 3AAA lights for the kids

and probably a couple I forgot already


----------



## Ajay (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you all for keeping the U.S economy alive.....(and the Chinese one too


:nana:


----------



## Henk_Lu (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't dare to start counting and 2009 isn't over yet!

2010 it's YOUR turn to buy (no, not from me...)!


----------



## LeeDeaton (Dec 6, 2009)

Due to a traumatic experience (not really) I only recently got into this whole thing, so not a whole lot yet. It would have been a lot more though had I not been unemployed most of this year.
Fenix LD20 = $58.
AA Batteries + charger = $20
6 Maratac AAAs = $141.25 (Christmas presents, including one for myself, of course)
AAA batteries = $20.

$239.25.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 14, 2009)

leukos said:


> "Twenty bucks." That's what I always tell my wife and non-flashaholic friends when they ask. :devil:


And still I got the ... you spent $20 for a flashlight!


----------



## dcaprilia (Dec 25, 2009)

I got hooked into this hobbie this past Sept... Im scared to add up how much Ive spent so Im just going to list the lights.

Arc 6
Darkzero modded U60GT
Darkzero firefly
Modded Arc LS
Milky Gossamer
Milky Room sweeper
Milky Lion Heart
Arc Mania X6
XP-G Extreme III
Mega Micro P7
Raw NS
Raw Ti
Electrolumens Firesword
Tiablo ACE-G
Novatac 120e
Fenix PD-1
Mini Chimera
Bitz Ti
Nighthunter II
Ra Clicky 140
Novatac K2
Jewel of California
Mac's mini HID
Mac's SST-50
Download 18650 light
Deft
Jhank Ti D10
Download HID dropin
Led Lenser x21

Tranquility Base
Ti CR123
Ti AA

Data
Spy 005
Spy 007


Mcgizmo 
LS20 first wave
LS20 Latest wave
LS27
PD-S27
PD-S
Saphire 25
Haiku
Sundrop XR-U
27LT
XR19-C
XR19-PD
PD-Mule
EN-Mule

Jetbeam
M1X
RRT-0
RRT-1
RRT-2
Jet I Pro IBS
Jet III M

Derrelight 
DBS V3 w Aspheric lens
CL1H V4
C2H 

Lumapower
D-mini
MVP

Zebralight
H30
H501
H60

Nitecore
D10
EX10
EZ123
Whetstone



New years resolution... try not to buy so many lights this year :thinking:

lovecpf

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Dec 25, 2009)

E2DL ~225
Glo-toob ~75
E1B ~200
SST-50 EDC Ti ~ 400 (with batteries)

E2DL head. ~60
E2D tailcap ~20

~805...
and i'm probably forgetting a few.


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 26, 2009)

Much!


----------



## e-ville (Dec 26, 2009)

wow, ok now i dont feel so bad lol


----------



## RWL5420 (Dec 26, 2009)

I did not do to bad, here is what I got
1- *CL1H V4 HAIII
1- *DBS V3 HAIII 



*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## fisk-king (Dec 27, 2009)

dcaprilia said:


> I got hooked into this hobbie this past Sept... Im scared to add up how much Ive spent so Im just going to list the lights.
> 
> Arc 6
> Darkzero modded U60GT
> ...





WOW!


----------



## The Voice of Reason (Dec 27, 2009)

dcaprilia said:


> I got hooked into this hobbie this past Sept... Im scared to add up how much Ive spent so Im just going to list the lights.
> 
> Arc 6
> Darkzero modded U60GT
> ...



Holy smoke - you Sir, are an inspiration to us all :bow:

I will be showing this post to my wife, if she ever complains about me purchasing a few lights. :laughing:


----------



## bstrickler (Dec 27, 2009)

New 6P + 6 CR123's: $50

6P parts: $30

6PL Dropin: $25
Surefire Lanyard for 6P: $10
RCR123 batteries: $15

P60 LED Dropin from lighthound: $24

Mag P7 Mod: over $100

Quark AA^2 Tactical- ~$20-$30

XP-E Emitters: $10

2 ShiningBeam P7/MC-E drivers: $20

And some other stuff I can't remember.

At least $320 this year! :duh2: 

I never knew I spent THAT much!!! Good thing I don't have a job. It'd be closer to $3,000, if I had a job!

I have it bad! (started with 2 TR-801's, and 4 18650's last year, and bought a WF-1000L later in the year)


----------



## donn_ (Dec 27, 2009)

*Too much!:shakehead*


----------



## cal..45 (Dec 27, 2009)

not even one single cent. after i purchased my nitecore D10, dereelight DBS smo and dereelight CL1H op in 2008, i figured that i pretty much covered all my needs. (D10 as EDC and primary bike light, CL1H as secondary [highbeam] bike light, DBS as thrower when walking my dog). i might give a Q4 5A/B pill a try, when they are back in stock though.... 


cheers


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 27, 2009)

*I spent about $520*

All my llghts from my original CPF days were incans. None worked anymore; either I had cannibalized parts or had never ordered new 168A cells when the old ones stopped working. So this time around, I decided to standardize on warm-tinted LEDs powered by AA Sanyo Eneloop cells.

$220 three Fenix TK20s plus traffic wands, diffusers, and so on
$080 EagleTac P20A2
$040 Dereelight Javelin 3AA body
$120 Two P60-sized modules
$060 Eneloop cells
------
$520

I'm not counting the ZTS tester and $50 Maha charger, because thesecan be used for other purposes.

I don't want to think about next year, when CREE comes out with its warm-binned XP-Gs and someone comes out a way to Lego a 4AA modular body.


----------



## Zeroignite (Dec 27, 2009)

I bought a PT Apex for $70, and I just ordered a 4Sevens Preon kit for $45. That makes a total cost of $115.

First real lights I've ever bought. 

Also, dcaprilia, I'm pretty sure that's more spent on just lights than I spend on everything in an entire year!


----------



## spoonrobot (Dec 27, 2009)

Like some of the others; I spent $0 on flashlights in 2009. Although I did buy some AAA Eneloops for $11. The last lights I purchased were in August of 2008 and are still in use as my EDC lights.


----------



## run4jc (Dec 27, 2009)

Geez - I have no idea. I've sold off about 25% of the lights that I bought so they aren't included in this tally. It's gotten really bad in the last couple of months with my new fascination with McGizmo customs...so:
Surefire: 
LX2,
E2DL,
C2,
T1A,
6P -
Jetbeam M1X,
Nitecore EX10 R2,
Firewolf M36,
McGizmo Haiku,
McGizmo Sundrop XP,
McGizmo Lunasol 20,
McGizmo 1.123 McClicky Body,
McGizmo 2.123 McClicky/Mirageman Mule,
Milky/Surefire ME1B,
Quark Mini 123,
Quark Ti 123,
Olight M20,
Fenix L1D Q5.

Adds up to just under $4k...oh, my. Why did I have to think about this!?


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 27, 2009)

spoonrobot said:


> Like some of the others; I spent $0 on flashlights in 2009. Although I did buy some AAA Eneloops for $11. The last lights I purchased were in August of 2008 and are still in use as my EDC lights.



You sir, have GREAT self-control!


----------



## spoonrobot (Dec 27, 2009)

There wasn't anything that featured enough improvements over my current gear to convince me to purchase. I'm still perfectly contented with my L2D Q5/P2D EDC combo.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 28, 2009)

dcaprilia said:


> I got hooked into this hobbie this past Sept... Im scared to add up how much Ive spent so Im just going to list the lights.
> 
> Arc 6
> Darkzero modded U60GT
> ...


 
 you gotta be kidding me?!!


----------



## Deputy T. (Dec 28, 2009)

I just added up my PayPal, and on lights, and light related accessories (batteries & charger ect.) I spent $1,152.99. That does not include the occasional Maglite and Surefire purchased on Amazon or in a retail store.

Here goes the monthly break down
*January
*4 Ultrafire WF-139
3 Packs of Pelican 3854 Bulbs
1 Lumensfactory E0-4
2 AW Protected 18500
4 AW IMR 18650
2 Ultrafire Protected 18500
3 Purple 2C Maglites
99 Titatium Inovations CR123 (33 Triple Stacks)

*May*
1 E1e Bezel HA III Natural

*June*
5 Borafloat Maglite Lenses
1 100g Tube of Nyogel 760g
1 Surefire Z41 Black
1 Surefire G2 Bezel
1 Lumens Factory D26-LED 3 mode (3v-3.7v)

*July*
1 Lumens Factory IMR-E2
1 Lumens Factory EO-E1R
4 AW IMR 16340
1 Ultrafire WF-138
1 Nano 16340 Charger
1 ULC Surefire G2 Lens
1 Hard Coat Acrylic Surfire G2 Lens
2 Flashlightlens.com Surefire retaining ring tools
1 5c Maglite
1 NiteCore EZCR2
1 Terralux TLE-300M
7 Titanium inovations CR2 batteries

*November*
1 FiveMega Bifocal Reflector
1 Malkoff MD2 Black HA II with 2 stage retaining ring
2 Kaidomain MOP Maglite Reflectors 15mm Version 3.1
6 Ultrafire Protected 18500
1 Nyogel 760g 25 Gram tube
2 AW IMR 16340
3 Surefire E-Series Bezel O-rings
5 Surefire C-Series Tailcap O-rings
4 Borafloat Maglite Lenses

*December*
1 Surefire KT-2 Turbo Head Black
1 Surefire E1e Bezel Black
1 MagLED 2D rebel module
1 FiveMega 2x18650 body
1 Ultrafire WF-138
1 Fenix TK11 Spacer Ring

Again I must emphasize, this is strictly money spent through PayPal.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jan 7, 2010)

Deputy T. said:


> I just added up my PayPal, and on lights, and light related accessories (batteries & charger ect.) I spent $1,152.99. That does not include the occasional Maglite and Surefire purchased on Amazon or in a retail store.
> 
> Here goes the monthly break down
> *January*
> ...


 
Wow.. 1K on paypal only eh? How much did you spent locally or on credit card? I see you mentioned surefire... I wonder what you got..


----------

